# 8139too: 0000:00:0b.0: Chip not responding, ignoring board

## mark0

I changed motherboard( to P6VBX7) in my router box.

I have 3xNIC but only working two (eth0,eth1)

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 (root@rob) (gcc version 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo 3.4.3.20050110-r2, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 Wed Jun 29 10:36:37 CEST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

but sometimes - eth2 is loaded

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 (root@rob) (gcc version 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo 3.4.3.20050110-r2, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 Wed Jun 29 10:36:37 CEST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> sch_ingress             3460  1
> ...

 

lspci -v

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 22)
> 
>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
> ...

 

----------

## Cintra

I would guess at a slightly edgy pci contact.. 

why not try easing the card in and out a couple of times.

Mvh

----------

## mark0

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> I would guess at a slightly edgy pci contact.. 
> 
> why not try easing the card in and out a couple of times.
> 
> Mvh

 

Yep. THANKS!!!

----------

